# Lump or Regular Charcoal?



## js0828 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi All! 

Is there much difference in using lump charcoal while smoking instead of just regular charcoal?

Also, where are some good places to buy lump? I live in the Dallas, TX area.

Thanks!


----------



## desertlites (Apr 22, 2008)

js lump is the best,less crap in it and burns much hotter-cowboy brand sux-kingfords is good-do a search in here there have been threads about it.Kingsford char wood that is.


----------



## tmw611 (Apr 22, 2008)

I only started a few weeks ago and I can say that T-H ans Des are right. I ran out of lump and had to resort to briquettes and they are much messier.


----------



## bunky (Apr 22, 2008)

Well I guess I would ask what are you using it in ??  If I'm using my Smoke and pit w/SFB then I use lump,   But if I'm using my ECB then I use Briquettes,  Lump tends to get pretty hot in my ECB...


----------



## peculiarmike (Apr 22, 2008)

I gave up briquets a good while back. I use Best Choice Lump. It is Royal Oak Lump in a different bag and priced a bit cheaper.
The choice is yours. You need to try different things and see what works best for YOU. What I, or others, here like may well be NOT what you like.


----------



## gabriel (Apr 22, 2008)

Tex, where do you find Best Choice Lump?  I don't see it at my Walmart but I don't think that I would since Walmart has their own private label brand (Great Value).  I'm not sure, but I think Best Choice is usually distributed at Affiliated Foods stores.  Please let me know, I'd love to pay less.  Currently I get Royal Oak Lump from Menards for $5.79 for 18lbs.


----------



## gabriel (Apr 23, 2008)

Wow thanks man, and what is B&R?  Is that actually the store name or just an abbreviation?


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 23, 2008)

5.79 for 18 # wish I could find royal oak for that price. It's $5 for 10# here in ohio at walmart. I've looked around online but shipping is rediculous. Lucky you!!!!!
Jason


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 23, 2008)

Bunky - I've got an ECB and use exclusively lump charcoal when I smoke. After reading about all the goodies in charcoal briquettes, I wouldn't think of using anything else.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## richtee (Apr 23, 2008)

Use less then, Bunk. Lump is superior in all ways to bricks. Flavor, heat retention and ashing.


----------

